# Great Monologues From The Movies



## MA-Caver (Jun 16, 2011)

A lot of time went into this site but it's a fun place... for movie buffs. It contains a list of great monologues from different movies a to z through the years. Check it out... http://www.whysanity.net/monos/monos1a.html 
This one from a IMO a good romantic movie with Michael Douglas and Annette Bening. 
I don't agree with his views of guns but the rest is pretty darn good. 


> *The American President
> written by Aaron Sorkin*
> 
> *President Shepherd:* For the last couple of  months, Senator Rumson has suggested that being President of this  country was to a certain extent about character. And although, I have  not been willing to engage in his attacks on me, I've been here, three  years and three days, and I can tell you without hesitation, being  President of this country, is entirely about character.
> ...



Find a favorite and post it here.


----------



## crushing (Jun 17, 2011)

For some reason that site doesn't have this great, albeit short, movie monologue-



> It's a topsy-turvy world, and maybe the problems of two people don't amount to a hill of beans. But this is our hill. And these are our beans!


----------



## Balrog (Jun 17, 2011)

Patton - opening monologue.

Be seated. 






Now, I want you to remember that no bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country. Men, all this stuff youve heard about America not wanting to fight, wanting to stay out of the war, is a lot of horse dung. Americans traditionally love to fight. All *real* Americans love the sting of battle. When you were kids, you all admired the champion marble shooter, the fastest runner, the big league ball player, the toughest boxer. Americans love a winner and will not tolerate a loser. Americans play to win all the time. I wouldnt give a hoot in hell for a man who lost and laughed. Thats why Americans have never lost and will never lose a war. Because the very thought of losing is hateful to Americans.

Now, an Army is a team. It lives, eats, sleeps, fights as a team. This individuality stuff is a bunch of crap. The bilious bastards who wrote that stuff about individuality for the Saturday Evening Post dont know anything more about real battle than they do about fornicating.

We have the finest food and equipment, the best spirit and the best men in the world. You know, by God I actually pity those poor bastards were going up against. By God, I do. Were not just going to shoot the bastards, were going to cut out their living guts and use them to grease the treads of our tanks. Were going to murder those lousy Hun bastards by the bushel.

Now, some of you boys, I know, are wondering whether or not you'll chicken out under fire. Don't worry about it. I can assure you that you will all do your duty. The Nazis are the enemy. Wade into them. Spill their blood. Shoot them in the belly. When you put your hand into a bunch of goo that a moment before was your best friend's face, you'll know what to do.

Now theres another thing I want you to remember. I dont want to get any messages saying that we are holding our position. Were not holding anything. Let the Hun do that. We are advancing constantly and were not interested in holding onto anything except the enemy. We're going to hold onto him by the nose and we're going to kick him in the ***. We're going to kick the hell out of him all the time and we're gonna go through him like crap through a goose.

Theres one thing that you men will be able to say when you get back home. And you may thank God for it. Thirty years from now when youre sitting around your fireside with your grandson on your knee and he asks you what did you do in the great World War II, you wont have to say, "Well, I shoveled **** in Louisiana." 

Alright now, you sons-of-bitches, you know how I feel. Oh, and I will be proud to lead you wonderful guys into battle  anytime, anywhere.

Thats all.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 17, 2011)

crushing said:


> For some reason that site doesn't have this great, albeit short, movie monologue-


Dang that's familiar just can't remember where from.


----------

